# self therapy we can all benefit from



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

the following was taught to me by other anxiety sufferers and helped me, it will help you also

relax and take deep slow breaths, you may feel dizzy until you get used to it but it is calming, as you breathe in, the stomach goes out and when breathing out the tummy goes in

avoid rapid shallow panting, it can distract you for a while but its bad for your anxiety, long term

frequently have a stretch and relax, concentrate on the good feelings that come from doing this

more later:yes


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

arth77 said:


> the following was taught to me by other anxiety sufferers and helped me, it will help you also
> 
> relax and take deep slow breaths, you may feel dizzy until you get used to it but it is calming, as you breathe in, the stomach goes out and when breathing out the tummy goes in
> 
> ...


breathing like that accesses the unconcius mind. its a part of hypnosis. i thought you didnt beleive int eh uncocnious ?


----------



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

i dont


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

I think I can only do this in a safe, and secure environment. When I try to be relaxed in public I feel invasive stimulation in various places on my body and I get angry that I am being imposed upon because of my hypersensitivity.

It is almost as if I have to distract myself with something and not be aware that I am being social, or in a social situation.


----------

